# pls be strict with rider rating



## NEWUBER (Sep 5, 2014)

Constant change of uber's policy really did their job, like the shrink of my paycheck, or the increase the meaningless drive. Now it's time to change our own policy, at least from the easiest part: rider rating.

All drivers shall only give two rates: one star or five star. good manner and well tipping riders: five star, all others: one star.

We are driving for profit. Low rating will give other drivers a warn to avoid wasting time and gas. For the low rating rider, at least it will increase their frequency of request, which will potentially increase the surge price.

Also a funny story,
http://www.dailydot.com/business/uber-1-star-reviews/


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

This rating the pax thing has been discussed many many times here on the forum.

It would be nice if everybody rated the same way for the same reasons, but it will never happen. You can't even get 3-4 drivers sitting in the same parking lot at the same time to agree on the weather, let alone anything else.


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

Even if drivers did agree to this, has Uber ever kicked a passenger off for having too low of ratings? There will always be drivers willing to transport 1 star pax bc they know they're gonna get paid.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

The passenger rating system has become meaningless.
Low rating was suppose to be a warning:
This pax is a nightmare!
meaning damage to your car, lets you wait forever or unrealistic demands.
But we screwed it up.

On top of that, in my market,
Uber has been known to resets all the passengers ratings so suddenly everybody is a 5.


----------

